# carpal tunnel



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2012)

I am tpying this with my left hand.. Cause my right hand is numb...  shit. this is new...  how am i gonna lift?


----------



## Whackor (May 2, 2012)

if you don't have the brace.... get one and sleep with it on every night for a week or two.  Maybe longer.  Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid, Walmart.  Just about any drug store will have them.  Get the one where the metal is removable so you cann wash it from time to time.  I've had CTS for years.  I can be driving along in my car and all of a sudden my fingers go white and numb.  When mine acts up... I wear the brace several nights in a row.  I ride a motorcycle almost daily.  Fortunately it hasn't happened while riding.  Cruise control helps with that


----------



## Lulu66 (May 3, 2012)

I keep mine in check by playing guitar, specially after a long day of welding or working on the car


----------

